# Fuel Injector Cleaner



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone recommend a good fuel injector cleaner? I am looking for something that is really good that someone has used and has first hand experience on it's effectiveness. Any comments are appreciated.

E


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow. No one here has any experience with this topic.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 26, 2005)

I've always used and trusted Berryman B12. Doesn't seem to 'gum up' everything like some of the others do.


----------



## Benzeen (Oct 28, 2007)

The best product is called "SeaFoam". Not for your average Joe. Availiable only at certain places such as Napa auto, or other performance places. 

Warning, read about it before doing it. It will remove your engine with grime and sludge and carbon build up and once you turn on your car after doing it, your car will give off mass amounts of white smoke, so make sure you do it out side.


----------



## IAnissantech (Oct 26, 2007)

If you want a true cleaning of the injectors, a pressurized fuel rail cleaning (done at a dealer/repair shop) is the way to go. It is not mixed with gas like the "pour in" products are and therefore is more effective at solving most injector problems (ie. sticking injectors).


----------

